# Let's see yalls majek RFL's



## capt B (May 30, 2009)

Let's see yalls RFL's I need some ideas on my 
Restoration!


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

1988 18 rfl


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Thats a good looking boat!


----------



## MajekMike (Jan 27, 2011)

*My 21ft RFL with TRP*

Sitting on glass


----------



## Infidel12 (Dec 29, 2010)

1996 21ft. Getting new floor 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Is that a flush deck RFL?


----------



## Infidel12 (Dec 29, 2010)

That way when I bought it. No wood this time.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

no pictures handy.....


----------



## capt B (May 30, 2009)

Looking good keep them coming !


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Infidel12 said:


> 1996 21ft. Getting new floor
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


I thought he said RFL's not Cat boats!


----------



## Infidel12 (Dec 29, 2010)

That is Mr.Wild's quality control inspector.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## c'neale (Jul 6, 2011)

end of a good day in POC


----------



## capt B (May 30, 2009)

Sweet rig!


----------



## texasagg (Jun 24, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## c'neale (Jul 6, 2011)

appreciate it, love everything about that boat especially the poling and casting platform. Raised console is in my near future also, good luck with the rebuild


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

railbird said:


> no pictures handy.....


That's not the right video!!!!! Lol


----------



## capt B (May 30, 2009)

Ya I love mine to just needs some updating !Thanks hopefully everything goes good with it!!
Let's see some more !!!


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

railbird said:


> no pictures handy.....


Here you go Chuck.... Back left!


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

rsparker67 said:


> Here you go Chuck.... Back left!
> View attachment 576208


Are those the new Olympic sport fishing boats?


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I think they use those to paint the causeway...


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

rsparker67 said:


> Here you go Chuck.... Back left!
> View attachment 576208


lol, thanks for posting. is it any wonder the gamewardens call us the tower cabin? the one in the back has an identical tower to mine now, the next picture will be redonkulous!


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

railbird said:


> lol, thanks for posting. is it any wonder the gamewardens call us the tower cabin? the one in the back has an identical tower to mine now, the next picture will be redonkulous!


Yup, and get Bentley and Mike's in there as well... Lol that would be a great pic!


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

I have owned many boats - including 4 Majeks RFLs (2 18s, a 21 and a 25). This 25 RFL was my hands down favorite of the Majeks!


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

rsparker67 said:


> Here you go Chuck.... Back left!
> View attachment 576208


Are you for hire to do on the water statue or historic building restoration? Man that's awesome, I can only imagine what the flats must look like from way up there!

Five


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Only one I have handy.

How does that 25RFL compare to the smaller ones?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Number_Five said:


> Are you for hire to do on the water statue or historic building restoration? Man that's awesome, I can only imagine what the flats must look like from way up there!
> 
> Five


Fishing from Chuck's tower is incredible. Probably my favorite type of fishing now.


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Fishing from Chuck's tower is incredible. Probably my favorite type of fishing now.


I'll bet!

My sarcasm is thinly masked jealousy!

Five


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

We just need a deck hand to unhook the fish and throw soda waters up...... Getting up and down the ladder becomes a workout...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

rsparker67 said:


> We just need a deck hand to unhook the fish and throw soda waters up...... Getting up and down the ladder becomes a workout...


I don't think I've ever seen anything but beer on Chuck's boat lol.


----------



## capt B (May 30, 2009)

Keep em coming !


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I don't think I've ever seen anything but beer on Chuck's boat lol.


Lol. That's what we all call beer these days.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

Csafisher said:


> View attachment 576272
> 
> 
> Only one I have handy.
> ...


The biggest difference is that the hull has chines. It is very similar to an Illusion hull. The obvious difference is that it is HUGE inside. Great duck boat. Down side is that there is more to push/pull when you hang it up. Good news is that it runs more shallow than the 18 or 21 do. I loved it (except when it was stuck).


----------



## EvansMarine (Jun 7, 2010)

Here is my old RFL I sold to another Member a few years ago.


----------



## texasfly (Apr 19, 2010)

*1999*

Put her together in 1999 still doing fine


----------



## texasfly (Apr 19, 2010)

:cheers: Just the boat not the girl


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

Found a few more pics of my old 25RFL. Note the chines.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

texasfly said:


> Put her together in 1999 still doing fine


U still have this set up


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

Took a buddy out to the Liberty Ships (21 miles) to pick up a couple Snaps in the 25RFL.


----------



## capt B (May 30, 2009)

Dang those are some nice rigs! RFL's are some
Good looking boats can't wait to get mine done
Already!


----------



## texasfly (Apr 19, 2010)

"U still have this set up" 

Yes the only change is the seat colors from when the boat was originaly put together still running the 99' ficht 150 I run it like I stole it


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Glade your ficht is good we had one and never had a problem with it like a lot of people


----------



## capt B (May 30, 2009)

Boats look great thanks for posting! If there's anybody 
Else that has one post it there's no RFL that's the same!
Thanks for the help!


----------



## Capt. Forrest (Jan 5, 2005)

this is the one I used to run in Rockport


----------



## Pescados Locos Tony (Feb 6, 2007)

Here is mine minus the burn bar and Talon :biggrin:


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

KEMPOC said:


> Found a few more pics of my old 25RFL. Note the chines.


 is your boat setting on bottom in these pics?


----------



## big v (Sep 17, 2005)

Thei is our pig killing boat.Check out pigs below. Its for sale


----------

